# Looking for a German bloodline breeder in MD



## Alex88

Hello , guys.

I am looking for a German bloodline breeder in MD. Must have Hip guarantee.

Please let me know.


----------



## Emoore

German Working or German Show or does it matter?


----------



## Manny

my sister loves Applejack K9 Academy in So. Maryland


----------



## sagelfn

Carolina (a breeder on the board) Johnson-Haus German Shepherds, Frederick Maryland


----------



## Alex88

Hey guys,

I dont need a show dog.

I knew about JohnstonHaus and Applejack...

My budget was 1k... those dogs are 1500$.


----------



## NancyJ

Then you are probably looking for a backyard breeder and that would be in Newspaper listings or Craiglist.

I can't think of too many reputable breeders that sell for less than about $1200

I doubt you will get any warranty for that price.


----------



## DianaM

If you already have $1000, you are more than halfway there. You can bank on waiting anywhere from three months to well over a year for a puppy from a good breeder. Use that time to squirrel away $100/month and you'll have your puppy purchase price all set. A LOT goes into breeding good, sound dogs and if you want peace of mind, you'll have to pay for it.

I did find a breeder near me through a schutzhund club that *was* in the $1000 range so there may be a few out there but this was at least three or four years ago. I met the breeder and a litter at the club but did not explore further.


----------



## robk

Do your research and go visit some working dog clubs. You will find what you are looking for if you network. However, be careful about skimping on the price of a dog. Its a 10 year plus investment.


----------



## Alex88

jocoyn said:


> Then you are probably looking for a backyard breeder and that would be in Newspaper listings or Craiglist.
> 
> I can't think of too many reputable breeders that sell for less than about $1200
> 
> I doubt you will get any warranty for that price.


I found a breeder in Southern Maryland who sold a dog to Joe biden....

She was cited in 2009 for unsanity and other things, but regained her AKC

One review said on a site said that their dog died of EPI after 4 years. 

Here is the place: PA Large Boned German Shepherd Puppies Pennsylvania Breeder


----------



## Jax08

Alex88 said:


> I found a breeder in Southern Maryland who sold a dog to Joe biden....
> 
> She was cited in 2009 for unsanity and other things, but regained her AKC
> 
> One review said on a site said that their dog died of EPI after 4 years.
> 
> Here is the place: PA Large Boned German Shepherd Puppies Pennsylvania Breeder


She is terrible puppy mill. 

Why not just save the money and buy from a reputable breeder? You will pay almost as much as one from a puppy mill and increase your chances of health issues by doing so.


----------



## Alex88

Jax08 said:


> She is terrible puppy mill.
> 
> Why not just save the money and buy from a reputable breeder? You will pay almost as much as one from a puppy mill and increase your chances of health issues by doing so.


 
Do you know for sure she is?

it seems like its impossible to find a good breeder.


----------



## Jax08

Yes, she is a puppy mill. It's common knowledge. It's not hard to find a good breeder. There are several in your area. 

Sooo...again...the question is...

_Why not just save the money and buy from a reputable breeder? _You will pay almost as much as one from a puppy mill and increase your chances of health issues by doing so.


----------



## Alex88

Jax08 said:


> Yes, she is a puppy mill. It's common knowledge. It's not hard to find a good breeder. There are several in your area.
> 
> Sooo...again...the question is...
> 
> _Why not just save the money and buy from a reputable breeder? _You will pay almost as much as one from a puppy mill and increase your chances of health issues by doing so.


I have no problem paying more...

Have you ever heard of this one- 

Misty Ridge Puppies, Breeding, German Shepherds For Sale


----------



## Jax08

Here is a thread about Misty Ridge. 
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...11-looking-gsd-maryland-virginia-pa-area.html

What exactly ARE you looking for? Show Line like Misty Ridge? Working Line like Johnsonhaus? Did you want a specific color? What do you want for temperament?


----------



## NancyJ

You are in an area with quite a few very good breeders. I know you have set a price target but I paid $1200 for a workiingline puppy almost a decade ago. And workinglines go for less than showlines.

Good breeders are spending a lot of money on titling their breeding stock, getting health clearances, facing issues with small litters or breedings not 'taking" etc. They may drive hours to breed a pair or fly a dog cross country - or buy chilled semen. Few make a real profit doing this and it is a labor of love. Backyard breeders put two dogs together and take what comes good or bad.

I would also want to understand were I a breeder exactly your expectations on hip warranty. You can have a warranty but you cannot guarantee that a puppy will have good hips - it is complex genetics to predict and good breedling merely stacks the odds in your favor. You can guarantee that your breeding stock and historical records show good hip production but there are many other things that can impact the breed as well, quite a few worse than bad hips.


----------



## Witz

Alex88 said:


> I have no problem paying more...
> 
> Have you ever heard of this one-
> 
> Misty Ridge Puppies, Breeding, German Shepherds For Sale


 
I live here in MD and Joyce @ Misty ridge usually produces good dogs, but doubt you could stay within your 1k budget. I would suggest you coming to peace with putting a few more bucks into to this investment for a puppy as others have suggested. It is also worth it to check out Breeders that are within a couple of hours drive.

I can highly recommend Blackthorn Kennels (Christine) in VA as I have one of her pups, now 14 months old who has turned out to be a great dog.

I have heard nothing but good as far as Johnson Haus in Fredrick. 

Good Luck


----------



## Alex88

jocoyn said:


> You are in an area with quite a few very good breeders. I know you have set a price target but I paid $1200 for a workiingline puppy almost a decade ago. And workinglines go for less than showlines.
> 
> Good breeders are spending a lot of money on titling their breeding stock, getting health clearances, facing issues with small litters or breedings not 'taking" etc. They may drive hours to breed a pair or fly a dog cross country - or buy chilled semen. Few make a real profit doing this and it is a labor of love. Backyard breeders put two dogs together and take what comes good or bad.
> 
> I would also want to understand were I a breeder exactly your expectations on hip warranty. You can have a warranty but you cannot guarantee that a puppy will have good hips - it is complex genetics to predict and good breedling merely stacks the odds in your favor. You can guarantee that your breeding stock and historical records show good hip production but there are many other things that can impact the breed as well, quite a few worse than bad hips.


Hello,

I want a workingline... i dont not need a show dog.. I just want a regular german bloodline shepherd with a excellent temperment... i am buying to have as a pet/companion.

Would you reccomed- misty?

I know Johnsonhaus is good.


----------



## NancyJ

Misty Ridge actually seems to have an eclectic mix of showlines and working lines.......mainly show but.....but.......


----------



## Jax08

Misty Ridge looks like show lines to me. If you want working line then I would keep looking. There are several very good breeders within a few hours of you.


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO

Alex88 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I want a workingline... i dont not need a show dog.. I just want a regular german bloodline shepherd with a excellent temperment... i am buying to have as a pet/companion.
> 
> Would you reccomed- misty?
> 
> I know Johnsonhaus is good.


 
You do understand that getting a showline puppy doesn't mean it has to be a show dog, right? If you are looking for a pet/companion, I suggest learning the difference between the lines (if you don't already) and choosing the line that best suits your lifestyle and what you're looking for in a dog.


----------



## Alex88

Thank you guys.

This is def a lot harder then i thought.

So far.. Johnsonhaus seems to be the best bet.


----------



## Alex88

jocoyn said:


> Misty Ridge actually seems to have an eclectic mix of showlines and working lines.......mainly show but.....but.......


 
I read bad reviews about Mistyridge.... Women doesnt followup with you after the dog is yours.. hip issus.. and etc.


----------



## GSDBESTK9

Christine from Blackthorne is definitely a good one.


----------



## NancyJ

Jax08 said:


> Misty Ridge looks like show lines to me. If you want working line then I would keep looking. There are several very good breeders within a few hours of you.


For the most part but there IS some WL (i just searched the obvious ones)...that said I would prefer someone committed to one or the other lines though some do succsefully pull off WL x SL crosses-like you said pleny of other choices and I would consider Johnsonhaus or Blackthorne first. This Misty place has a LOT of breeding dogs which always concerns me. Plus I have never hear of them :

IVAR
Ivar of the Happy House - German Shepherd Dog

Half
Half vom kleinen Schutz - German Shepherd Dog

Sulton
SG Harro vom Sickinger Moorwerk - German Shepherd Dog 
and
G Burgos's Quenta - German Shepherd Dog


----------



## NancyJ

You have so much to choose from that I woul read the section on finding a good breeder and take some road trips to check things out.


----------



## Alex88

Now i am stuck between two breeders:

Blackthorne and Johnsonhaus.

Any feedback regarding the 2 will be highly appreciated.


----------



## robk

Don't pressure you self into making a quick decision. Take your time. Learn. You'll find the right pup.


----------



## Witz

Alex88 said:


> Now i am stuck between two breeders:
> 
> Blackthorne and Johnsonhaus.
> 
> Any feedback regarding the 2 will be highly appreciated.


I believe that you already have those. I would also suggest you make some calls most of the recommended breeders will fill you in and ask you all the right questions, checkout Blackthorn's Facebook page, take a ride to meet the breeder's.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

why not go visit both of them? Meet their dogs, see what or when puppies will be available and go from there.

Personally I would have no problem getting a pup from either of those breeders.


----------



## Alex88

JakodaCD OA said:


> why not go visit both of them? Meet their dogs, see what or when puppies will be available and go from there.
> 
> Personally I would have no problem getting a pup from either of those breeders.


 
Hey guys, 

Yeah i am going to take a ride to meet them both. 

Thanks for all the feedback.. i just wanted to elimate BYB and puppy mills.


----------



## Andaka

Be sure you call and make plans with them first. I had a family show up unexpectedly on my doorstep one Saturday to liik at puppies. I had none at the time, and my puppies usually had a waiting list before they were born. which I could have told them if they would have called first.


----------



## cmscott

Came across this threading lurking around when I should be doing work but I wanted to throw in my 2 cents because I have a dog from Misty Ridge. He is German Import working line (sire) and German show-line (dam). Solid black long hair and he has turned out awesome. 

Joyce was great and they have always been happy to answer questions whenever i've had them. Really nice facilities too. The boarding and the breeding are two separate operations. 

Otto is 11months now and I am more impressed with him each day. He is a companion dog for me though I take his training seriously. 

Great drive, solid-nerves (though he is still a puppy), unbelievable temperament. No real health problems and I am going to have his hips OFA'd when he is 18months. Misty Ridge is a great option for the average person who wants a GSD as a pet but wants a dog with enough of a working pedigree to really have fun with the training.


----------

